# Wolf in sheep’s clothing!



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Okay met this fella somewhere else but he was a old member here....started talking about some sticks and he offered some new tat 18' brides for me to try...well he try's to wreck me and my small mail box....time to dig crap I guess and send one back...what a freakin selection of sticks I love and sticks I haven't had....honestly this blew me away, I know nothing is expected from me but @capnpfff you got something coming bud....much appreciated!

And a 101 stick I haven't had....and I have the inside track to the 101 sticks....very nice!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Very cool selection!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

There’s some awesome smokes there. BOOM!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capnpfff-cl (Oct 19, 2007)

Enjoy. Hope you like em.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Heavy hitter!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

capnpfff said:


> Enjoy. Hope you like em.


Hell yeah! Nothing here not to enjoy bud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Very nice...I had Jacob's Ladder once (I liked it, just hard to come by)...IMHO eat dinner first!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

GOT14U said:


> Okay met this fella somewhere else but he was a old member here....started talking about some sticks and he offered some new tat 18' brides for me to try...well he try's to wreck me and my small mail box....time to dig crap I guess and send one back...what a freakin selection of sticks I love and sticks I haven't had....honestly this blew me away, I know nothing is expected from me but @capnpfff you got something coming bud....much appreciated!
> 
> And a 101 stick I haven't had....and I have the inside track to the 101 sticks....very nice!
> 
> ...


Great hit @capnpfff - excellent selections. I'd have told you not to waste the Tats on Jerod, he inhales them and then says they are bad sticks ! :boink:


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Nice assortment right there.. enjoy..

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

GunnyJ said:


> Very nice...I had Jacob's Ladder once (I liked it, just hard to come by)...IMHO eat dinner first!


https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/southern-draw-jabobs-ladder/2006532/

Nice hit there @capnpfff


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice indeed, Enjoy!


----------



## capnpfff-cl (Oct 19, 2007)

He retaliated.

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipOZjyp9BL87F8mK4o7O08OEre6mCUIe93gZuyVi
https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipPy7HCoQ3qHE3Jwqf-0mTqTEq7PdRuTSp2p5Jjx
https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipOEe1OlWhaHFRVnUEdbJ9hSmIuoaQW8YTp1tBOD

:surprise:


----------



## capnpfff-cl (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you so much. I don't even know what most of them are. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

capnpfff said:


> Thank you so much. I don't even know what most of them are. Can't wait to try them.


Glad they made it....

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

capnpfff said:


> He retaliated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boom!


----------

